# Israeli F-15 Eagles Over Auschwitz



## v2 (Apr 24, 2007)

Sept. 4, 2003- very moving vid!

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtyE00NOpGc_


----------



## Glider (Apr 24, 2007)

Exceptional in its simplicity


----------



## HealzDevo (May 20, 2007)

Was it part of an Israeli commemoration for the dead of the Holocaust?


----------

